# winking murder game



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I'll toss out a few of the traditionals

Stabbed, shot, hung, choked, beaten, electrocution, drowning, falling, slit wrists/throat


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Tragic blimp accident over the Orange Bowl on New Year's Day?


----------



## bassn69 (Oct 13, 2008)

hey guys i greatly appreciate the deaths ha,ha,. i have been racking my brain for the past few days and only came up with a few you made this much easier. wished i would have done this a time ago.


----------

